# Phototèque iCloud



## titeuf86 (24 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un petit soucis lorsque je souhaite consulter des photos anciennes j'ai un point d'exclamation en bas de la photo, celle-ci ne se charge pas et lorsque je souhaite la modifier j'ai le message ci-dessous.Connaissez-vous la solution pour pouvoir consulter des photos plus ancienne? Sur mon Mac, cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci d'avance


----------

